# Taking speak to a different level?



## slefferd (Jan 11, 2011)

My dog knows speak, but his speak starts out as more of a "whisper" untill I give him the command 2 or 3 times, then he gets a loud regular bark. I want to train speak as a "bark bark bark, growl" etc... continously till he is told to stop. Any ideas how I would introduce this? eventually I am going to incorporate this into a "gaurd" command as previously disscussed in this forum, but im not quite there yet


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I do this by using something the dog is excited about, like a toy. I throw the toy out where the dog can't reach, command the dog to alert, then command the dog to return to me and sit in heel (quietly), then release him to the toy reward.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

slefferd said:


> My dog knows speak, but his speak starts out as more of a "whisper" untill I give him the command 2 or 3 times, then he gets a loud regular bark. I want to train speak as a "bark bark bark, growl" etc... continously till he is told to stop. Any ideas how I would introduce this? eventually I am going to incorporate this into a "gaurd" command as previously disscussed in this forum, but im not quite there yet


*Reward the behavior you want and ignore the one you don't. *

Try this, starting with the bark. Because he already sort of "gets it", hold a treat in your hand and ask him to speak, JUST ASK ONCE. If he barks quietly don't do anything, just wait to see if he starts to bark louder. (just stand there and look at him) If he gives a couple of good loud barks, treat and praise. Basically don't reward him for the whispers, just the barks. 

No idea how to teach a dog to growl.


----------



## slefferd (Jan 11, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> *Reward the behavior you want and ignore the one you don't. *
> 
> Try this, starting with the bark. Because he already sort of "gets it", hold a treat in your hand and ask him to speak, JUST ASK ONCE. If he barks quietly don't do anything, just wait to see if he starts to bark louder. (just stand there and look at him) If he gives a couple of good loud barks, treat and praise. Basically don't reward him for the whispers, just the barks.
> 
> No idea how to teach a dog to growl.


You know, thats the basis for all training. Reward for the behavior you want, and not for teh behavior you dont want, but this basic philosophy always slips my dang mind when im tryign to train him. I think im the one who needs trained!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

slefferd said:


> You know, *thats the basis for all training*. Reward for the behavior you want, and not for teh behavior you dont want, but this basic philosophy always slips my dang mind when im tryign to train him. I think im the one who needs trained!


Yeppers...and it's easier to type than it is to do it consistently.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

It will go faster too if you have some sort of "lure" that will motivate the dog to bark repeatedly.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

my dog does this same thing with speak. the first couple are whispers then a loud bark. its like she moves her mouth in a barking manner but nothing comes out. i wonder if thats a gsd thing


----------



## DressageGuy4225 (Mar 14, 2010)

sportsman1539 said:


> my dog does this same thing with speak. the first couple are whispers then a loud bark. its like she moves her mouth in a barking manner but nothing comes out. i wonder if thats a gsd thing


Asher does that too. He'll do it from a couple times to quite a few, but always does a proper speak in the end before he gets the toy. Only thing is, he gives a high-pitched shrill bark instead of his deep, scary GSD bark.


----------



## sportsman1539 (Jan 22, 2011)

same here. the deep bark only comes out when someone new comes in the house or she sees someone she isnt too sure about.


----------

